# Canadians discover things about vaccine abuse



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Canadian Flu Vaccine Paradox" Admits Vaccines Are Causing More Illness | The Daily Sheeple

I'm never sure if the "vaccine whores" really think they can survive it to "buy more!" or sales as much as possible before they just start melting....


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

In Canada taking a flu shot or any other is purely voluntary and I never take them. I took a shot one year and got so sick i thought something worse may be going on. Never again.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I never take one and haven't had the flu in 20 years. Most people I know that get them yearly have the flu yearly. Not too hard to do the math on that one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Part of the problem is that due to lawsuits many if not all vaccines are made overseas. Correct me if I am wrong but its the newer ones and the all in ones that appear to have the most deleterious side effects. The older ones from the 60's did not appear to have the problems or perhaps they did and just were not publicized.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I never get sick from the vaccine just a little soreness at the injection site for a day. And I never have gotten the flu since I started the vaccination. I used to think like yall until I actually got the flu. I felt like death warmed over... now I get the shot.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Part of the problem is that due to lawsuits many if not all vaccines are made overseas. Correct me if I am wrong but its the newer ones and the all in ones that appear to have the most deleterious side effects. The older ones from the 60's did not appear to have the problems or perhaps they did and just were not publicized.


Overseas or not, yes, they are hog wild right now and you don't even have to keep testing. If you tested once you're good to go. It's insane.

Part of the argument (that makers know like even half water medical people should, unless they're just a parrot)
Is that there are different immune systems and responses that are described like:
Some hardly ever get sick but when they do, they recover slower
Some get sick easy, but get well easy too
Some get sick easy or hard and then get sicker
Some get sick, crash and die

So it is a little cheesy, but easy and $$$, to tell all the chumpies that who cares what they think "one simple answer that they can understand" (that pukes me I hate it)
Oh one shot for everybody.....whatever they are made of (that's like n wordly, lacks honesty and honor, defiles the moron hustling the believers)
When specific vaccines are real and safe, which you get by your own genotype to a more definitive level and when there is 20% of people left that there are now, maybe I will trust the cheese I have worked around most of my life and consider a valid and worthwhile scientific product.
Until then probably not. Especially not until after like '22?
I would evaluate what I was getting based on my areas demographic....

If for some reason I did, I would immediately treat it as a snake bite ie envenomation and start destroying it best I could.

The thing on most thinking americans mind is not vaccine really so much as what else is in it and no confidence in gov or health authorities at this point.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> In Canada taking a flu shot or any other is purely voluntary and I never take them. I took a shot one year and got so sick i thought something worse may be going on. Never again.


TC not in the health care system............ my sister works for a hospital in BC and has to take it. Sad f'ing situation.


----------

